# computer advice



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This is off topic but I have to ask this question. I have a computer in the main office where I work and want to put another computer in the sales area which is about 100 feet away. The main office computer is hooked up to Comcast and I have a cable run from there to the sales area but what do I need to hook that end of the cable to the new computer so I can go online? It has to have a place for the cable to hook to and a place for the ethernet cable---I think. Anybody? Pete
Sorry about the off topic but I need this computer so I can look up trains that people may want as well as other stufff.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would get a wireless router. This way you can hard wire or put a wifi chip in the second computer. Just change the sort by to best rating. Just look at range and data speeds, that is all that really matters, for everyday computing.
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=145&name=Wireless-Routers&Order=RATING


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The system is already hardwired to the office. If we go wireless we will have to get new equipment and possibly a new set up with concast. I have the computer and I have the cable to the computer. I just need something to connect the two. pete


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

For a broadband service like Comcast.
You have a coaxial cable that comes in from the street and supplies the Modem. From the modem you use an Ethernet cable with RJ-45 connectors(looks like a phone line) this goes into your computer. To run 2 or computers from the modem you need a router. The router is basically a splitter. 
The modem will jump into the router and the router will connect 4 computers by a Ethernet cable. 
You can by a non-wireless routers and save 10 bucks but having the wifi options will let you use your phone and laptop. 

does this help any


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it does. I don't have a phone or a laptop in the sales area anyway and I don't even know what wi-fi is never mind use it. I just want to be able to go online from my desk to look up stuff and have some communication with outside. We will also want to be able to access the office computer from the sales computer too but that isn't the most important thing right now. Sounds to me like I need a router more than anything. We already have the modem in the office. Pete


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The blue line labeled(Lan ports) are the ethernet/ phone line plugging into the back of your computer. 
So what you will need is a ethernet/ phone line at the second computer that runs back to your modem. If you have this, a router is all you will need. 
I would recommend this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122005

If you go to BestBuy, Walmart ect you will only be able to buy a wireless router. It is like buying a car with manual windows these days Buying a wireless is ok to, this just gives you options later on down the road. Newegg is a great/ safe place to order from.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You want a wired router if you have a network cable already going to the other office, job done. I wouldn't go wireless unless wired is not an option.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm already wired so all I need is to connect the cable wire to the PC. The highspeed internet is on the same cable as the TV so hopefully the router will do the trick. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Pete, I have Comcast at my home and let me be the first to tell you that you DONT have to pay more for more computers to connect to that connection. Comcast will take advantage of average consumer ignorance and tell you that if you want multiple computers you have to pay extra. At my house right now I have 4 computers running and online doing work ([email protected]), I have had up to 9 computers running online at the same time through the same SINGLE connection. Now I know you dont need this much computing power but I am just saying one connection multiple computers is no problem.

You will need as Stan said a router. Get one from D-link or Linksys for best quality and durability. belkin, network anywhere and some of the other lower end units are not worth the savings of only a couple of $$. If you go wireless make sure you read the directions on how to secure the wifi or else people outside can steal your bandwidth. If you dont need wireless you can simply turn it off as well but having it in your router will give you the option to turn it on later if you want to connect a Pad or laptop. For tech support on this subject Comcast is only going to support you from your modem to their network and maybe some simple configs on your computer but nothing else. Ask us here there are a few of us here that know what is what.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the latest. I went and bought an ethernet cable and ran it to the shop from the office. Pluged everything in and the computer ran perfectly.--for two days. I was trying to view something and the screen note said I needed Adobe to read it so i downloaded Adobe. Along with that came Google Toolbar. After that the computer would not go on line. Got a message that Explorer could not connect. So I got my computer from home which works fine for the most part. Hooked it up and it ran fine. Took the first computer to Office Depot and they hooked it up and it went on line ok. Took it back to my shop and it wouldn't go online again. I removed all the programs on the first PC that didn't seem necessary and it still won't go on line. Works fine off line but will not connect to the Internet.
Any thoughts on a problem like this? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect is different power grounds and/or a bad Ethernet cable. We used to run into this issue all the time up in NYC on Wall Street wiring systems with long cables. I'd make sure that the power in both places is from the same power panel to start.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Top suspect is different power grounds and/or a bad Ethernet cable. We used to run into this issue all the time up in NYC on Wall Street wiring systems with long cables. I'd make sure that the power in both places is from the same power panel to start.



Would he have to set the other computer to the other with a password too?

On my wireless Linksys with our 5 computers online they have to be set up linking each other on the home network.

Sometimes for some reason I have to reset them up.
I have not had to redo it for a while now. I don't know the reason I have to reset them up either.

This probably has nothing to do with Pete's problem I just thought I would throw it in the discussion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

To get Internet through the router, you don't need any passwords. You only need the networking setup with accounts and passwords if you're sharing files between computers.

It's odd that it worked and then didn't, maybe you should download something like MalwareBytes Anti-Malware, install, update, and do a full system scan.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

First off delete/remove the google tool bar. The tool bar is a marketing ploy. If the does not help, go to control panel and then network connections and look for local area or wireless networks(whichever you have) and see if it is connected. If connected, right clip on the corresponding item in the first left hand column and click on disable, status or repair. If not connected look for loose cables, router on/off, reset router or unplug router for a couple of minutes for a reset and try again. 

B


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> To get Internet through the router, you don't need any passwords. You only need the networking setup with accounts and passwords if you're sharing files between computers.
> 
> It's odd that it worked and then didn't, maybe you should download something like MalwareBytes Anti-Malware, install, update, and do a full system scan.



You need a password to link all the computers to the home network. If you came to my house with a laptop I would have to give you the password to use the internet. Not for sharing computers info we don't do that just to get on the net..

It happened twice.

The first time I was using WEP on the Linksys ( I think it was?) 
I since changed to the more secure way. I can't remember off hand what it is now but it is supposed to be more secure. 
I ought to go and check it out to make sure.hwell:

It has not happened in a while the last time was when the hurricane interrupted power and it was off for a while. Somehow the loss of power screwed it up I think.

It has been working fine now. Knock on wood.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, it's true for wireless, most of my stuff is wired. Yes, my wireless networks (I have two) require a password. The guest network that only has Internet access and no access to any other networked computer has a plain ASCII one, the home network with sharing has a 32 character random password.

Note that his network was wired, that's the Ethernet cable. I was not talking networks in general, just this one in particular. I've been doing network design and consulting for longer than I care to talk about, I do know my way around them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What is strange is that I can bring my computer from home to work and it works fine although I only ran it there for maybe four or five hours. The office computer works fine through all of this. That computer is plugged into the same router as mine. I figured that if my computer from home works ok then the ethernet line is ok. Could something in the first computer have burned out and needs replacing? Is 125 feet of ethernet too long for an extension cord? I think I'll go get that computer at work and bring it home and try it here. See what happens. I appreciate all your ideas and help with this. It's driving me nuts trying to correct the situation. Pete

John I can't download anything 'cause the PC won't go on line. That's the problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ethernet is good for 100 meters (328 feet), and usually more, so it's not the length. This assumes undamaged CAT5/CAT5e cable.

As far as downloading Pete, you can download on another computer and use a FLASH drive to bring the application over, right?  You can also move the computer to the location where it does work for diagnostics.

Perhaps a $20 Ethernet card would be a good investment to see if it's the cable run/power grounding or something with the built-in network port on the computer?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a picture of the inside of the PC that is giving me all the trouble. The second silver cube looking thingy above the pink block is the ethernet connection but it looks like it goes straight into the mother board. Any clues here? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My suggestion was to add an Ethernet expansion board and just not use the MB connection. On several occasions when I've had issues like this, that has been the cure.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

By MB your refering to the regular Ethernet plug?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right, MB is the motherboard. I was referring to using an expansion Ethernet card and not plugging into the MB connection.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Nary a one I'm sad to say. You need to find a 8 year old kid Pete, he'll have you up and running before he finishes the bag of Doritos and bottle of Mountain Dew he'll charge ya.:laugh:



norgale said:


> Any clues here? Pete


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pete,
Let me see if i can help.
From the ground up!
Cable or DSL comes in to home/business to modem, modem to router, router to computers. Check
Take the long cable that is going to run the remote computer and plug it back in the main computer just to check the cable. 
If that works you need to plug everything in, power everything down and restart them in this order modem, router, computer waiting between each one till it's fully operational.
On the back of the computer next to the ethernet port there should be an LED that comes on when you plug the cable in, also on the Router it should show you that the computer is pluged into the port by lighting an LED.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

norgale said:


> Here's a picture of the inside of the PC that is giving me all the trouble. The second silver cube looking thingy above the pink block is the ethernet connection but it looks like it goes straight into the mother board. Any clues here? Pete


That is a really old looking dell but it all looks good still so the Ethernet should work like said, I don't think it is going to be possible to add on an Ethernet expansion card (goes below the pink recepticale) as there are not any PCI or PCIE brackets to hold the card. Even if there is a bracket out of picture because the motherboard is so old it may be before PCE or PCIE brackets became the norm making it impossible to put a modern Ethernet card in.

It sounds like something got messed up installing the Adobe and the addware it came with (which you can deselect) or the cable is crimped, stretched, or broken someplace along the span you have it which makes it possible.

EDIT: I take some of that back, you have Sata connectors on the motherboard but also Pata cables which I am not sure why they are used at the same time so it may have been when Sata first came out.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This computer is only about three years old. It was part of a set up at the storage area that controled access by the customers and provided camera survailance too. I'm thinking that I should just go buy another PC instead of spending money on this one.


----------

